# Outer CV Boot Repair



## chadzeilenga (Apr 15, 2009)

Is the outer boot on the CV shaft serviceable with the shaft in the car? I got my drivers side shaft out, but the pass side would not come out no matter what I tried. I even had the whole assy out of the car to replace the engine and I couldn't get the shaft out of the auto trans. I had 3' pry bar, multiple flat head screw drivers...nothing. 

I'm thinking of just leaving it and replacing the outer boot. Does the boot have to slide on from the inner end or can I remove the outer CV end to slide the boot on?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

you don't say what model car you have, 1.6 or 2.0?
yes the CV joint does come off the end of the Axle, but even with a slide hammer i couldnt get mine off, so the axle came out and i used a vice and a drift and hammer.
A big hammer helps.
there are lots of threads on this. search for more info.
For the Auto; one side you need a long rod (screwdriver) to punch the axle out from the opposite side. dont have an auto so cant remember which side.
See your manual or FSM


----------



## chadzeilenga (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the response Ian. I have a 1.6L Auto in a 98 Sentra GXE. When I was diassembling things to pull engine & trans I popped the drivers side axle out really easily and this is supposed to be the one I hit with a screw driver from the other side. The pass side is completely locked in the trans. I tried to hit this one with a screw driver from the other side and no luck. I tried for a while with the engine/trans in the car and then also tried with the trans out thinking that it was just hard to reach when in the car and I was on the ground. Still no luck.

I just Downloaded the FSM so I'll check that out as well. I couldn't find any posts refering to whether the Outer CV boot was serviceable with the shaft in the car or not. Seems to be though.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

ok, well others have had this problem, it helps to push the axle into the transmission and get the pry bar, at least 17 - 18 inches long, and then suddenly jerk it to pop it out.
I try and find a bolt head to pry against.
it will come out.
Also for the screw driver from the other side, it must be very long and skinny, check how far it has to go.
And as i said I couldnt get the outer CV joint off without holding it in a bench vice then hitting it with a hammer and drift.


----------



## chadzeilenga (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok sounds good. I already have the new engine mated up to the old trans and back in the car. The 3' drive shaft was a bit of a pain to work around. 

I have never had a driveshaft this difficult to remove. I have a 28" pry bar that I was using to jerk on the driveshaft and it wasn't moving. I then used a beefy chisel and hammered it down between the trans case & driveshaft. it snapped off! I then found a very skinny screw driver and was hitting it from the other side. I could see the marks I put in the face of the driveshaft, not the outer gear that the shaft splines into. I finally gave up and just left it. What a chore it was. I have the engine & trans back into the car and should be ok. I was just hoping to repair the outer CV boot before I got it all done.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

If the spring clip is jammed you have to push it back in to free it then jerk it out with a pop....


----------

